# 80% loss of power! Help plz...



## bigfoot216 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a Troy Bilt 27 ton log splitter. It will split small logs but it has lost a lot of power and will not split large ones any more. I thought it might be the old hydro fluid and when I replaced that I found a small piece of rubber stuck in the filter. Not sure if the rubber came from control valve or pump. I am guessing it came from Valve since there is a hose that goes directly from valve to filter than to holding tank. Any suggestions??

Thanks,
bigfoot


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would replace all the hydro lines and clean everything to make sure there isn't more pieces blocking the flow. Sound more like one of the lines is coming apart.


----------



## bigfoot216 (Jul 17, 2014)

I did clean out lines and checked everywhere for leaks and found none.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Usually the pumps are machine fit and have not got rubber in them, except for maybe a gasket. Most valves are also machine fit but some do have orings instead.
I would get some fittings and a gauge and do some pressure checks. 
But first I would look at the pressure relief valve as a piece of rubber could have it stuck open and not letting it develop pressure. It maybe part of the control valve.


----------

